# Some help for a newbie to help another newbie



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tartukaru said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new to snowboarding and so is my GF, but I want to surprise her and buy her a board.


Um, how are you going to handle the boots? You CANNOT buy her boots without having her try them on. Shoe size is not enough, even if the boot sizes matched up to shoe sizes, which they often don't.

If you're just buying her the board and letting her take care of the boots and bindings, I guess that would work.

Also, weight is more important for determining what board length you can handle, but height determines your stance width. If you're tall and skinny and you buy a board based strictly on weight, you could end up with far too narrow a stance, and risk injury.


----------



## tartukaru (Sep 5, 2011)

I am gonna buy the bindings and boots with her later on, because I know I can't buy them without her trying them on first.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, the rule o'thumb for height is that the board should be between chin and nose in height. For weight, there's usually a table with the board that correlates weight to board length. If you're buying a women's board, it should be pretty good. The rule of thumb for stance width is equal to shoulder width. You'll get funny looks if you walk up to your gf and start measuring her though. But if the board that the weight table recommends puts your gf's stance on the outermost boltholes, you should probably go up a board size or two.

You can't go wrong with any of the womens' Never Summer boards, although they're a bit pricey. You haven't specified a $$ range. I bet the NS website will have tables showing the recommended weight/length.

Failing that, there are a lot of existing threads in the 'boards' category on the same subject. Browse through them to get an idea of what boards are normally recommended.


----------



## tartukaru (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks I'll browse through that section then


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Try Roxie...i have heard good things from girls who have owned them. They are a reasonable price and a good board. The rule of thumb IS to have the height between the chin and nose, but thats not necessary. Its really more of a comfort factor and much more about weight. You should try taking your girlfriend to a board shop and try a few out and say its just for fun so not to ruin the surprise. Other then that you may have to wing it. I know I tried TONS of boards before I landed a comfortable one for me. Good luck


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

chin and nose rule isn't 100% accurate. you might be really tall for your weight, or really heavy for your height, and then the board length gets screwed up.
just find a table for it online, or ask around on here. saves you from possibly buying the complete wrong board.


----------

